# June 2019 Photo of the Month Voting



## snowbear (Jul 4, 2019)

Best of luck to all.
Voting ends in seven days.

1. "Gator Bombers 2 O'Clock High" by @K9Kirk 






2. "I always feel like, somebody watching me" by @zombiesniper





3. "Steampunk" by @Sil 





4. "Hoverfly Doin' what a hoverfly do #4" by @crimbfighter





5. "C0E05FCC-96F5-455D-8ED5-11CBCCEE9C41" by @SquarePeg 





6. "Untitled" by @zulu42





7. "Untitled" by @Fred von den Berg





8. "Last One In" by @bulldurham


----------



## sumoncpk (Jul 6, 2019)

Brilliant so these photographs . I liked all here guy . Good shoots .. Which camera do you used ?


----------

